# My Cleaning Idea



## JohnN (Jan 13, 2012)

So, I've been thinking about how to clean bottles lately. I got an idea the other day, although I am not too confident in this idea. You know those headlight cleaning kits they sell to make your old plastic headlights look "new?" Would that possibly work to clean the outside of a bottle? I realize they are meant to clean plastic, but might they be able to also clean glass? Something like this... I would try it, but I like all of my bottles and don't want to hurt any. If anyone has an extra $20 laying around and a sick bottle you don't care about, I would like to see if this works.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got the bottles if you've got the money... [:-]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 13, 2012)

There are many kits out there.  The one I tried for my headlights was from Turtle Wax and it came with 3 abrasive pads...and they were not abrasive enough to get the haze out of plastic...  Others just use a coating...kind of like giving your bottle an oil bath, except it hardens.  So....shoot it with clear coat and you might get the same result...not sure tho.


----------



## Bixel (Jan 13, 2012)

All those kits have is a type of rubbing compound essentially. I worked at a car detailing shop for 5 years, and we would just used rubbing compound(used to get rid of scratches, scuffs, etc in paint) to turn hazy lights new again. Worked better than what you get in the kits.

 I dont think it would work on glass very well though, but hey, you never know.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 13, 2012)

> So....shoot it with clear coat and you might get the same result...not sure tho.


 
 people do that sometimes but its frowed upon[]


----------



## JohnN (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bixel
> 
> All those kits have is a type of rubbing compound essentially. I worked at a car detailing shop for 5 years, and we would just used rubbing compound(used to get rid of scratches, scuffs, etcÂ in paint)Â to turn hazy lights new again. Worked better than what you get in the kits.
> 
> I dont think it would work on glass very well though, but hey, you never know.


 I was thinking of something like this. I realize it is made for plastic, but I think it just might work. It is something I would be willing to try if I can find some compound and also find a (cheap) embossed bottle that I don't care about.


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 17, 2012)

If you want to remove light scratches/scuffs, try using Brasso. You can buy a can almost anywhere.
 If you have a watch with a scuffed up crystal (glass cover), it works well on that.
 I used that and Nevr-Dull for years, in the military.
 Bill


----------



## JohnN (Jan 17, 2012)

Brasso will remove scratches from glass? I did not know that. I will have to try it. What about staining? Also, do you just let it soak or rub it on? If rubbing it, what do you use?


----------

